# 2011 AutoTrail Excel 640 Insulation



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Can anyone help with the question of whether my 2011 Excel 640 has grade 3 insulation or not please?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I assume that only Auto Trail will give you a definitive answer.
I appreciate that they are probably closed at the moment however, if any specifications were changed during a production run only they would know!

Obviously you've checked your handbooks etc....although they are normally generic and not too specific.

Perhaps another owner can spread some light :wink:


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

EJB said:


> I assume that only Auto Trail will give you a definitive answer.
> I appreciate that they are probably closed at the moment however, if any specifications were changed during a production run only they would know!
> 
> Obviously you've checked your handbooks etc....although they are normally generic and not too specific.
> ...


Thanks for your help and, yes the handbook is pretty useless and I do not seem to be able to find any reference to Grading anywhere either. Perhaps that tells its own story?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I googled the brochure and it only states the actual insulation thickness and not the overall classification.....so no help at all :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For that year I would say you need to check with Autotrail or one of their dealers.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's any help at all, AutoSleepers have gone to Grade 3 for 2015, and are making quite a fuss about it in their advertising - not surprisingly.

I would have expected AutoTrail to do the same, as it is quite an important upgrade on many vans, which are not always as cosy as they could be. I presume you have checked their advertising as Ted suggested . . . have a look on the AutoSleepers site and you'll see what I mean. No 1 in the "Key Features" list, and quite a spalsh in the brochure.

http://www.auto-sleepers.com/coachbuilt/peugeot/models/coachbuilt-peugeot-nuevo-ek-

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, Auto-Sleepers are making a lot of fuss about upgrading to Grade 3 insulation which is long overdue but still leaves them and most British manufacturers light years behind the foreign competition as usual. Insulation is a poor substitute for having your tanks, pipework, etc, onboard in a heated environment and any experienced winter user will confirm that is is nearly always British built vans that are frozen up when the cold really bites. 

Our A/S Bourton has, or had, two fresh water tanks, one onboard and one underslung. This of course provides the worst of both worlds with one tank taking up storage space wilst the other, and it's exposed pipework, prone to freezing if you dare to venture anywhere in sub- zero temperatures during the winter - madness. Decent winterisation was our priority so I had the outside tank and pipework removed and fitted a larger one onboard. Loss of storage space was minimal as was the loss of water capacity. I now sleep very well at night without worrying about the weather - which to my mind should be the case anyway.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I emailed your enquiry Auto-Trail over the weekend and have received the following response;

"they are tested to Grade 2, which means it will go from 0deg to +20deg in 2 hours"

I hope this helps, 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just had a look at the brochure for our 2012 Auto-Trail and it says:-
'New for 2012. All 2012 Auto-Trail models now meet the NCC EN1645-1 Thermal Insulation and Heating Grade 111classification'.

I guess that must mean that a 2011 model is a lower grade as confirmed by Chris.

Richard.


----------

